# مقوى الفرامل Power Brake unite



## عاطف مخلوف (27 فبراير 2010)

*مقوى الفرامل**Power Brake unite*

*1 - وظيفة مقوي الفرامل** : يقوم مقوى او موآزر الفرامل بتقليل الجهد الذي يبذله السائق لتشغيل قوى الفرامل اللازمة لايقاف المركبة .*

*نوع المقوي الاكثر استخداما في السيارات**: **واكثر انواع المقوي استعمالا في السيارات الذي يعمل بطريقة الخلخلة والتي يحصل عليها من مجمع دخول المحرك ، حيث تقدر الخلخلة أثناء عمل محركات البترول( بحوالي **17 -21 in.Hg**)*
*– **اكثر المنتجين للسيارات يحددون أقل ضغط ضروري للعمل الصحيح لمقوي الفرامل التخلخلي بما قيمته (**15 in.Hg**) عند سرعة الحياد .*


*– **وهناك نوعان من مقوي الخلخلة : *
*– **الاول** : مقوي ذو ألية تتأثر بزيت الفرامل *
*




*


*– **الوضع الاول : عدم التأثير الفرملي:*






*طريقة العمل : *

*- **صمام التحكم (أ) لا يؤثر علي علي صمام الهواء (ط) مما يجعل كلا جانبي القرص المرن (ب) معرضا للخلخلة ، فلا تكون هناك قوة مؤثرة عليه .*
*- **في هذه الحالة يكون الساق (ج) المثبت بالقرص المرن بعيدا عن مقعده في المكبس (ح) باسطوانة التشغيل (م) ، فيصل زيت الفرامل من الاسطوانة الرئيسية الي خط الانابيب المتصلة بالاسطوانات الفرعية .*

*الوضع الثاني :*
*حالة التأثير الفرملي :*


*



*


*طرقة العمل : *
*- **عند الضغط علي دواسة الفرامل ، يؤثر ضغط الزيت الخارج من الاسطوانة الرئيسية علي مكبس صمام التحكم (هـ) الذي يدفع القرص المرن (و) ومعه صمام التحكم (أ) الي أعلي حتي يرتكز علي الصمام (ط) ثم يدفعه بعيدا عن مقعده ، فتتصل الجهة اليمني من القرص المرن بالهواء الجوي ، فيتحرك القرص المرن(ب) جهة اليسار ، فيرتكز الساق (ج) علي مقعده بالمكبس(ح) ويدفعه داخل الاسطوانة (م) ضاغطا الزيت الي الاسطوانات الفرعية للعجلات .*
*- **في هذه الحالة تكون القوة المؤثرة علي المكبس (ح) تساوي القوة الناتجة عن ضغط الزيت المؤثر علي الجانب الايمن للمكبس (ح) بالاضافة الي القوة الناتجة عن دفع الساق (ج).*
*- **ويؤثر الضغط الجوي علي السطح الاعلي للقرص المرن (و) فيدفعه ومعه الصمام (أ) الي أسفل ، وعندما يصل الضغط علي القرص الي قيمة كافية لموازنة القوى الهيدروليكية المؤثرة علي المكبس (هـ) سينضغط الي أسفل قليلا فيعود الصمام (ط) للارتكاز علي مقعده ، فتُعزل النهاية اليمني لعلبة التفريغ ، ويكون الضغط فيها متناسبا مع الضغط الهيدروليكي علي المكبس (هـ) أي يكون متناسبا مع قوة الضغط علي دواسة الفرامل *

*النوع الثاني من أنواع مقوي الفرامل التخلخلي :*






* مقوي فرامل بقرص مرن مفرد*
*نظرية العمل : *
*– **مكونات مقوي الفرامل التخلخلي :*
*– **قرص مرن ( **diaphragm**) متصل ببدال الفرامل من طرف واسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية من الطرف الآخر *
*– **صمام لا رجعي (**check valve**Vacuum**) *
*– **يسمح بمرور الهواء في اتجاه واحد من المقوي في اتجاه المحرك .*
*– **ويمنع هذا الصمام فقدان الخلخلة عند توقف المحرك .*






*– **وصلة مرنة لتوصيل الخلخلة من مجمع الدخول الي مقوي الفرامل *
*– **غرفة الهواء الجوي *
*– **مكبس*
*– **صمام المكبس *
*– **نابض *
*– **- والكثير منهم ايضا يستخدم فلتر فحمي صغير في وصلة الخلخلة بين المحرك والمقوي*








*– **ويقوم هذا الفلتر بجذب والاحتفاظ بأبخرة البنزين ، وغازات العادم ومنعها من الدخول الي مقوي الفرامل ، حتي لا تتلف الاجزاء المطاطية داخل المقوي .*

*طريقة العمل : *
*1 – **وضع التعادل او عدم الضغط علي بدال الفرملة** : **Released position 
*
*operation*




*- يكون صمام الهواء (**Air valve **) مرتكزا علي علي فتحة دخول الهواء مانعا دخول الهواء الجوي *
*- ويكون صمام الخلخلة متباعدا عن الصمام العائم ، فتؤثر الخلخلة علي جانبي القرص المرن ، ويكون القرص المرن في حالة توازن .*

*2 – حالة الفعل الفرملي **: ** Applied position operation*






*- عند الضغط علي بدال الفرملة ، يدفع ذراع الدفع صمام الهواء **بعيد عن فتحة دخول الهواء ، ليسمح للهواء الجوي بالدخول في الحيز يمين القرص المرن .*
*- ويتقدم الصمام حتي يغلق فتحة الصمام العائم في منتصف القرص المرن فاصلا الحيز الايسر عن الحيز الايمن للقرص المرن .*
*- في هذه الحالة يصبح الحيز الايمن بها هواء جوي ، والحيز الايسر من القرص المرن به خلخلة ، فيندفع القرص المرن جهة اليسار ، دافعا ذراع دفع اسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية والذي يدفع بدوره مكابس الزيت داخل الاسطوانة الرئيسية لتضغط زيت الفرامل للاسطوانات الفرعية .*
*- ووتحدث قوى رد فعل تقدر بحوالي ** 30 %** من ضغط الزيت بالاسطوانة الرئيسية تعطي السائق الاحساس بالعملية الفرملية وتتناسب معها .*

*3 – حالة رفع القدم من علي بدال الفرامل :*
*- عند ذلك يدفع نابض صمام الهواء هذا الصمام الي الرجوع لغلق فاتحة الهواء الجوي مرة ثانية ، ويفتح بالتالي الحيز الايمن ليؤثر عليه الخلخلة مرة ثانية *
*- يعيد نابض ذراع الدفع هذا الذراع الي اليمين ، ليعود القرص *

*أعطال وخطوات فحص مقوي الفرامل التخلخلي وعناصره : *
*1 –توقف السيارة بدون تعشيق التروس ، اضغط علي الفرامل مرات عديدة حتي تضمن عدوم وجود خلخلة *
*– اضغط علي البدال واحتفظ به مضغوطا ضغطا خفيفا *
*– ابدأ تشغيل المحرك :*
*- اذا عمل نظام الخلخلة **فإن البدال سيسقط الي اسفل ، وستحتاج الي ضغطهأخف بالقدم للاحتفاظ به في مكانه *
*- اذا لم يحث شيئ فإن نظام الخلخلة لا يعمل *
*- اختبر عند ذلك : وصلة الخلخلة المطاطية – صمام الخلخة ، القرص المرن .*

*2- أوقف المحرك ثم اضغط علي البدال لخروج الخلخة تماما *
*- اضغط علي البدال ضغطة متوسطة واحتفظ بوضعه *
*- اذا هبط البدال تدريجيا فإن هذا يعني وجود تسرب في دورة الزيت *

*3 – عند تغيير مقوي الفرامل او اسطونة الفرامل الرئيسية ، فإنه يجب ضبط خلوص ذراع الدفع ، إذا كان الخلوص قليل فإن ذراع الدفع سيظل يضغط علي مكبس الاسطوانة الرئيسية ليجعل الفرامل تعمل ، حتي دون الضغط علي بدال الفرامل ، مما سيسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة عناصر الفرامل ، ويؤدي الي غليان زيت الفرامل ، وفقدان الفعل الفرملي .*

*4 – قد يؤدى الحريق المرتد الي تلف صمام الخلخلة اللارجعي، وفي هذه الحالة سيتوقف عمل مقوي الفرامل ، وسيحتاج الفعل الفرملي الي مجهود اكبر من السائق ، وعليه فيجب اصلاح اسبابا الاشعال المرتد قبل تغيير الصمام ، والاسباب العادية لذلك : فقر الخليط ، ترتيب اشعال خاطئ، توقيت اشعال غير صحيح .*


----------



## commander 15 (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا وجعله في موازين حسناتك
الإسم الشائع هو الفاكم يسمى (brake booster) 
انصح دائما بفحص خراطيم خلخلة الهواء قبل عمل اختبار 
حسب ملاحظتي ان النوع الأول يستخدم عادة في السيارات الكبيرة 
والنوع الثاني في سيارات الركاب
ولكن سؤالي هو لماذا يلاحظ دائما إستخدام مضخة سحب (vacume pump ) ( exhauster pump ) لعمل الخلخلة مع محركات الديزل في حين تستخدم خلخلة مجمع السحب مع محرك البنزين 
ودمت بصحة وعافية​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (27 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس عاطف
دائما تتحفنا بمواضيعك المميزة 
المفيدة للمهندس العربي 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك .. وجعلها ربي في موازينك..
وجعل توضيحاتك ومداخلاتك وتعليقاتك ..
خالصة لوجهه الكريم ..
وأثابك عليها الخير العميم ..وجعلنا وإياك من ساكني جنات النعيم .





​ 

Power booster or brake unit
http://www.cdxglobal.com/trialinfo/index.html
Summary
The power booster assists the driver by reducing the amount of effort that has to be applied to the brake pedal during braking.




A power booster or power brake unit uses a vacuum to multiply the driver’s pedal effort and apply that to the master cylinder. This increases the pressures available from the master cylinder.
Units on petrol/gasoline engines use the vacuum produced in the intake manifold. Vehicles with diesel engines cannot use manifold vacuum so they are fitted with an engine-driven vacuum pump.
The most common booster operates between the brake and master cylinder. It increases the force that acts on the master cylinder. Whenever the brake pedal is depressed, a pushrod opens the vacuum-control valve. Vacuum from the engine lowers the pressure in the chamber, forcing the diaphragm forward and increasing the pressure on the master cylinder pistons. The level of assistance this power-boost gives depends on the pressure applied to the brake pedal.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 فبراير 2010)

دائما متميز بمواضيعك مشرفنا 
جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك

فى السودان نسميه سيرفس (نفس نطق service )


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2010)

دكتورنا الفاضل الكريم محمد باشرحيل 
أهلا بك ، وشرفت الموضوع ، وشكرا علي اضافتك الكريمة ، وأتابع مواضيعك ، وتعليقاتك بمزيد الاهتمام والاستمتاع ، وأقرا ما تكتب ، واقرأ احجامك عن الاستمرار في التعليق ، فجزاك الله خيرا وزادك حكمة وتواضعا ، وحشرنا اخوانا علي سرر متقابلين ، بفضله تعالي وبمنه وكرمه .

اخونا الكريم ومشرفنا الهمام العقاب 
يجمعنا الجوار ، ونهر النيل ، شكرا علي تحيتك الرقيقة ، وأدبك الجم ، وهو امر ليس بغريب عن احبابنا في السودان ، فمنهم نبع الادب والخلق ، حياك الله ، ولا حرمنا منك ، ومن علمك ، ومواضيعك الشيقة الممتعة .

الاخ الحبيب ، والزميل المتميز بحق commander 15

> بارك الله فيك استاذنا وجعله في موازين حسناتك
> الإسم الشائع هو الفاكم يسمى (brake booster)
> انصح دائما بفحص خراطيم خلخلة الهواء قبل عمل اختبار
> حسب ملاحظتي ان النوع الأول يستخدم عادة في السيارات الكبيرة
> ...



بارك الله فيك علي متابعتك الواعية لكل ما ينشر في القسم ، ومشاركاتك الفعالة ، نعم يطلق عليه هذا الاسم أيضا ،وفي مصر يطلق عليه ( السيرفو) ، وأيضا اوافقك تماما يجب البدأ بالفحص الظاهري لخراطيم الخلخلة ، واصبت مرة ثالثة في استخدام النوع الاول .
أما سؤالك ، وهو سؤال قيم ومشروع ، فاسمح لي اولا ان اشكرك عليه ، لانه يُحول الموضوع من موضوع تلقيني الي موضوع حوارى ، فيثري الموضوع والقسم ، ومن هنا ، فاسمح لي مرة ثانية أن اترك هذا السؤال معلقا الي حين  ، وندعوا الاخوة والزملاء من المهندسين الاكفاء وما اكثرهم في ملتقانا هذا المبارك ، ومنهم انت طبعا بأن يُدلي كل بدلوه ، ويقيني ، أنني سأكون اول المستفيدين من هذا الحوار العلمي ، فما رأيك ؟ وانا اعرف من حديث سابق بيننا ان هذا هو مقصدك ، وهدفك ، فجزاك الله خيرا .

الاخ الفاضل الكريم أحمد محمد كاطع
الشكر لك اخي علي مرورك ، ثم علي اهتمامك بالتعليق ، فلك ولمن هم في ايجابيتك نكتب ، ونُجود ، فجزاك الله كل الخير علي كلماتك الرقيقة .


​


----------



## commander 15 (1 مارس 2010)

أما سؤالك ، وهو سؤال قيم ومشروع ، فاسمح لي اولا ان اشكرك عليه ، لانه يُحول الموضوع من موضوع تلقيني الي موضوع حوارى ، فيثري الموضوع والقسم ، ومن هنا ، فاسمح لي مرة ثانية أن اترك هذا السؤال معلقا الي حين ، وندعوا الاخوة والزملاء من المهندسين الاكفاء وما اكثرهم في ملتقانا هذا المبارك ، ومنهم انت طبعا بأن يُدلي كل بدلوه ، ويقيني ، أنني سأكون اول المستفيدين من هذا الحوار العلمي ، فما رأيك ؟ وانا اعرف من حديث سابق بيننا ان هذا هو مقصدك ، وهدفك ، فجزاك الله خيرا .

هذا مقصدي :20:


----------



## commander 15 (11 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا وجعله في موازين حسناتك
> 
> الإسم الشائع هو الفاكم يسمى (brake booster)
> انصح دائما بفحص خراطيم خلخلة الهواء قبل عمل اختبار
> ...


 
سؤالنا لا يزال مطروح ولم نجد إجابة :81:​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 مارس 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> سؤالنا لا يزال مطروح ولم نجد إجابة :81:​


:84:


----------



## abdulla888 (13 مارس 2010)

اشكرك وجعلة في موازين حسناتك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي عاطف وجزاك الله خيرآ0


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

موضوع اساسي في السيارات ولاكن ادخلت نظم جديده مانع الانزلاق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 مارس 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي عاطف وجزاك الله خيرآ0


أهلا بك أخي الكريم طارق 
حياك الله ، شكرا علي مرورك العطر ، ودعواتك الكريمة ، وأتابع مشاركاتك الثرية ، وفقك الله .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أبريل 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> موضوع اساسي في السيارات ولاكن ادخلت نظم جديده مانع الانزلاق


اخي الفاضل 
ستجد عدة موضوعات في القسم عن مانع الانزلاق ، لكنك لن تجد عن مقوي الفرامل ، ودمتم .


----------



## malak200029 (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد اللرئع وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## msaid999 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ... :75:


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــق


----------



## saad_srs (10 يناير 2012)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل


----------

